# Any sailing surfers out there?



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

This fall I hope to depart from the Annapolis area on a little surfing trip. Destination is unknown still.

Are there any sailing surfers out there??

Say hello here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One blog that may be of interest to you is Liz Clark and s/v Swell, her Cal 40. She's a pro surfer that took up sailing to be able to get to some of the more remote surfing spots...


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Count me in. Grew up in Ocean City NJ. Sailed/raced offshore and intercollegiate. Started surfing when I was 12 but sort of stopped at about 25 once I had a job 50 miles from the water. The waves weren't ready when I was, but the ocean was always there to be sailed upon. I last surfed in 2000 at San Onofre State Beach. I spend a lot of time in Hawaii and it's tempting but the ride is way faster, I'm way slower, and the bottom is coral which I rather see by scuba.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SailingWebGuy said:


> This fall I hope to depart from the Annapolis area on a little surfing trip. Destination is unknown still.
> 
> Are there any sailing surfers out there??
> 
> Say hello here.


Dude, you need to read the *Fight Club* thread. Surfesq, the originator of the thread, was the original surfer/sailor on Sailnet.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Sailingdog - Thanks for the info! I just checked out her blog and will definitely follow it. 

SabreMan - You're welcome to come along. Still in the OC area? I lived there for a summer right on 22nd & Asbury. Now I head up to LBI (Beach Haven) on the weekends.

Smackdaddy - Thanks! I'm gonna check out that thread now.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

My son and I surf. He's surfed every week this calendar year -- in NY no less.

He's frequently checking surfline for spots along our cruising area (NY to MA).

Regards,
Brad


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Bene505 said:


> My son and I surf. He's surfed every week this calendar year -- in NY no less.
> 
> He's frequently checking surfline for spots along our cruising area (NY to MA).
> 
> ...


Nice! I've never surfed anywhere north of NJ. Some friends tell me Rhode Island is pretty fun.


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

hey man, my friend and I left Lewes, DE in early April just sailing and surfing along the way...we caught a swell in SC, another on Tybee Island, GA, and just yesterday in St Augustine, FL...were headed for the Bahamas and beyond...sailing and surfin'...not a bad life decision so far...all i can recommend is do your research brotha


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Hey Dolby!

Hopefully I'm just a few months behind you. Any spots picked out in the Bahamas? I'd eventually like to head to Panama. I was there in September and could have probably gotten lost there for a year or two. Santa Catalina over on the west coast had a lot of nice breaks.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> 22nd & Asbury


Amazing! My parents had a house between 22nd and 23rd on West Ave. My mother sold the house about 10 years ago after my father died. She didn't want the upkeep anymore and West Ave got busy and noisy.

I misread your timeframe. I'll be about 5000 miles west in the fall (Kauai).

Good luck!


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

packed up my 1964 ford fairlane two weeks after I graduated from H.S and moved to New Smyrna Beach Florida with $600 in my pocket where I learned to surf. Never surfed before in my life but I always wanted to learn. I still have the Surfboard in the basement with 37 year old wax still on it....

too funny huh?


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Hey Admin!

That board might be worth a good chunk of change if it's in decent shape. I was just in Wooden Jetty Surf Shop in Beach Haven, NJ... They have a bunch of classic longboards with big prices on them. I think their website is Wooden Jetty Surf Shop.

Post a pic of the board if you have any...I like old boards


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

SailingWebGuy said:


> Hey Admin!
> 
> That board might be worth a good chunk of change if it's in decent shape. I was just in Wooden Jetty Surf Shop in Beach Haven, NJ... They have a bunch of classic longboards with big prices on them. I think their website is Wooden Jetty Surf Shop.
> 
> Post a pic of the board if you have any...I like old boards


thanks - it's not a long board - it's a custom made 6'2" board made for me by Mr Dan Nichols originally from Titusville, Fl who owned a surf shop in New Smyrna Beach called Surfline NSB. Dan moved to Hawaii for surf the North Shore of Oahu.

regardless : I would never depart with it. It means too much to me.


----------



## mrybas (Jun 23, 2008)

My bother and I are fixing up a boat right now and hope to head to the islands for some surfing and kiting in the fall. My grandparents live in OC (38th central) so I have spent a lot days surfing the north end of the island. Maybe we'll see you down south this winter?


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

I sailed for a couple years with another solo surfer who had a boat named Swell Daze. We had some great adventures, some fine surfing, and more than a few laughs. 

Depending on the weather and location, surf can be most anywhere but there's always Rincon, Aguadilla, Isabella, and Arecibo. The north shore of Turks and Caicos can be rather impressive too.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

We may check out Block Island and Nantucket this summer. We'll be bringing boards and wetsuits.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey bene - don't you have a couple of pics around here of you shredding?


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

mrybas said:


> My bother and I are fixing up a boat right now and hope to head to the islands for some surfing and kiting in the fall. My grandparents live in OC (38th central) so I have spent a lot days surfing the north end of the island. Maybe we'll see you down south this winter?


Where's your boat at now? I'm down in Pasadena near Annapolis.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of LBI last summer right after one of the hurricanes.


----------



## mrybas (Jun 23, 2008)

SailingWebGuy said:


> Where's your boat at now? I'm down in Pasadena near Annapolis.


Our boat on the Delaware River, just north of Philadelphia. Is that you in LBI? Hurricane Bill? I was in Maine for that swell and got some nice point and reef breaks.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Oh sweet! I'm actually looking for a marina on the Delaware somewhere while I finish up the boat. I need to do a bottom job, wiring, and engine work before I can move it up here though. I was considering Essington. Right now I have a 2 hour drive in order to do any work on it.

That's my brother in LBI during Bill. I was on camera duty after taking one on the head...haha.


----------

